# Does anyone know correct use of registration marks on Kurt 4" vise



## ome (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi everyone
so i indicated my nice new vice, and then noticed one mark on either side of the vise on a kind of angled tab, unpainted, with a scribed line down center of space. 
It does not line up with any of the 3 t tracks on my mill

 thanks to eveyone 
jon


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 24, 2013)

For what its worth Jon, I dont trust those anyways, seems they only get you close. better off having none at all.
sam


----------



## Richard King (Sep 24, 2013)

I have no clue, but contact Kurt and ask them.  http://www.kurtworkholding.com/   1- 877-226-7823  Let us know what you find out.  A picture would help too.    Rich


----------



## yugami (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm guessing they line up with the swivel base


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 24, 2013)

If you have the Kurt swivel base they line up with the "0" degree mark on it.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 24, 2013)

No more calls folks, we have a winner. Thanks Don.

 "Billy G"


----------



## ome (Sep 24, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> If you have the Kurt swivel base they line up with the "0" degree mark on it.
> 
> View attachment 61157


Thank you, i did not buy the swivel base, i should have figured that one out, thanks again. 
Jon


----------



## OldMachinist (Sep 24, 2013)

I understand not buying the base for the 4" considering they get over $300 for them new. I have one for my 6" Kurt and I think I've only used it once or twice in the last 10 years.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Does anyone know correct use of registration marks on Kurt 4&quot; vise*



ome said:


> Thank you, i did not buy the swivel base, i should have figured that one out, thanks again.
> Jon



Don't worry about the markings.  If you indicate your vise that is the best method anyway.

- - - Updated - - -



OldMachinist said:


> I understand not buying the base for the 4" considering they get over $300 for them new. I have one for my 6" Kurt and I think I've only used it once or twice in the last 10 years.



I bet in all my years in this trade I used a swivel base maybe five times.  Same with a rotary table.  I have indicated many vises on several different kinds/brands of milling machines.


----------



## Tom Griffin (Sep 24, 2013)

I must be in the minority because I use my swivel base quite often. I also like it because it gets the vise up off the table a bit which makes it easier to hold odd shaped work.

Jon, do you have keys in the bottom of your vise? They eliminate the need for indicating if you take your vise off the table.

Tom


----------



## flutedchamber (Sep 28, 2013)

I had an older Kurt 6 inch mill vise mounted on a Kurt swivel base.  The registration mark was dead on with that vise.  I recently bought a new Kurt 688 vise and mounted it on the old swivel base.  Now the registration mark is off by 12 degrees.   Like others said, the marks are to get you in the ballpark.


----------



## ome (Oct 2, 2013)

TomG said:


> I must be in the minority because I use my swivel base quite often. I also like it because it gets the vise up off the table a bit which makes it easier to hold odd shaped work.
> 
> Jon, do you have keys in the bottom of your vise? They eliminate the need for indicating if you take your vise off the table.
> 
> Tom


No i do not
i have a kurt D - 40 a 4 in wide vise.   What keys do i get and where. 
My cheaper grizzly vice came with two rectangular blocks, but my friend and metor said to throw them away because the were not accurate enough and lose fit in the table slot. 
The d-40 did not come wiht any but i see enco sell two types of keys

which ones will work in my mill
thanks
jon


----------



## Tom Griffin (Oct 2, 2013)

Loose in the table slot is fine as long as the two blocks are matched. You always push the vise against the back of the slot before you tighten the hold downs anyway. I don't know which ones you need for your mill. They just need to fit the slot in the vise and be sized for the table slots.

Tom


----------

